# Double roundhouse kick



## Godspeed (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok theres a set in wing chun for blue sash syllabus where you have to perform a double roundhouse kick one to the legs and one to the upper body, now i don't like it when some people say that wing chun doesnt need much flexibility because the kicks are low usually but this kick requires the upmost flexibility, i can do a single roundhouse kick to the shoulder easily (well not at the moment because my knees playing up) any ideas on how i should train for this kick?


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 11, 2009)

To train for a good high kick you should train stretching first. Teakwondo has some good stretching exercises which take up to 40mins to complete but you'll see the results in a month or two. It would be realy hard for me to explain all the stretching methods but I'm sure you can find info about it on the internet. Then training your leg muscles so you can lift the leg that high up in the first place is important to. Holding up the leg in the position you want to train your muscles for as long as you can is a good method for that. Also you should do the kick as slow and as technicaly as you can so you get the motorics down, get better accuracy and train the muscles. When you have all of this under control you can start doing it fast but relaxed. Be sure to pivot on the finger tips and point you butt out while doing it! In the double roundhouse it's importan to note that the first one(to the knee) is more of a distraction so you startle the guy or make him lower his guard. The second one is the one you want to get in and it's preferably to the head if you can do it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bully (Feb 11, 2009)

Is this even Wing Chun?

I couldnt kick to the upper body for the life of me these days ;-)

I thought (correct me if im wrong) that WC was about economy of movement and not about flashy high kicks....which is the reason I started it.


----------



## Godspeed (Feb 11, 2009)

It might actually be a chang chaun set actually that we still have to learn for our blue sash hence the higher kick


----------



## geezer (Feb 11, 2009)

bully said:


> Is this even Wing Chun?
> 
> I couldnt kick to the upper body for the life of me these days ;-)
> 
> I thought (correct me if im wrong) that WC was about economy of movement and not about flashy high kicks....which is the reason I started it.


 
Doesn't sound like any kicking combination we do... but I suppose it might work well for a _good kicker_. IE _not me._ I find the standard WT leg work more than I can handle. But, each to their own.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 11, 2009)

What you need to do is break it down into a kick and a jump kick.  

So...Throw tghe mid level roundhouse , rechamber but do not put your foot down.  Now jump and throw the higher kick.

Repeat, decreasing the pause between kicks until they are fluid.  IN the end you'll be jumping and throwing both kicks in succession.

make sure you turn your hips over on both kicks (otherwise you lose power and will ahve a hard time getting your legs around).  Also, try using counter rotation with your upper body (moving the torso in the opposite direction of the kick) in bretween the kicks in order to speed up the rechamber and allow for a faster deployment of the second kick.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 11, 2009)

> It might actually be a chang chaun set actually that we still have to learn for our blue sash hence the higher kick


 
What is Chang Chuan? I can't find any good info on it. I have to agree with bully on his statement tho; a kick like that doesn't sound WC. Doesn't mean you couldn't make it work for you. But to answer a statement from your original post: I would agree that a WC person wouldn't need much flexibility or strength to make it work for him/her.


----------



## Godspeed (Feb 11, 2009)

I think that chang chaun is northern style similar to wushu although i'm not completely sure


----------



## Si-Je (Feb 11, 2009)

You could try hooking the leg with the first kick to pull them closer to you, get and bring them down a bit, and then "roundhouse" the upper body. I'm not sure if you utilize hook kick in your lineage, but to re-chamber the kick after the first roundhouse kick to the leg would help you to get the height for a TKD style roundhouse kick to the midsection. But, it would be a different kind of energy in kicking. More of a snap. 

Try "scooping" the standing leg with your low "roundhouse" kick at the back of the knee. Do this by hooking the back of the knee with your foot and ankle, then pull the opponent's leg towards you and up as you pivot with your hips on contact. All one movement. Once they move, you collapse their leg, then from that very position where your "hooking" the leg raise the same leg up for a rib shot for the second kick.
Our hook kick doesn't chamber or snap back like the roundhouse kick, you kick from where your foot is on the ground, come straight up (almost) and pivot your kicking sides hip into the kick. Like a "whip" from the ground. Relaxed. You can agument this hook kick to "scoop" up the opponent's standing leg too. Once you kick the side of the knee, make your foot scoop up the leg from the back of the knee. 
I really need a video. I hope that gave you some ideas. 

We usually hook kick and then heel kick or WC side kick another leg or midsection in kick combos.  That one sounds like a hard one to do WC style of kicking.
You may ask your Sifu if you'd utilize more of a TKD style of kicking for that combo.


----------



## redantstyle (Feb 11, 2009)

that's a floating roundhouse.  it's basically a roundhouse to the head but you 'take the long way' by first striking the low body lightly with it and riding the bounce up the head.  your just delaying the hip action and adding a little sweep kick to build up some extra momentum and add some deception to the kick.  

it's a practical mawashi.


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 11, 2009)

> that's a floating roundhouse. it's basically a roundhouse to the head but you 'take the long way' by first striking the low body lightly with it and riding the bounce up the head. your just delaying the hip action and adding a little sweep kick to build up some extra momentum and add some deception to the kick.
> 
> it's a practical mawashi.


 
Yeah, I agree. I play arround with it alot when I'm sparring.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2009)

bully said:


> Is this even Wing Chun?
> 
> I couldnt kick to the upper body for the life of me these days ;-)
> 
> I thought (correct me if im wrong) that WC was about economy of movement and not about flashy high kicks....which is the reason I started it.


 
agreed

My brief time in Wing Chun I never saw kicks like those described but then there were no sashes (ranks) at the school I went to either and the sifu was a student of Ip Ching. 

But I did see the kicks described in Changquan when I trained it.


----------



## Si-Je (Feb 11, 2009)

There is a Sifu in Europe that does the high kicking from really up close to opponents, but I think most of that is for demos. He's the only guy I've seen on the web that does that type of kicking. Yet, it is WC style kicking, just head high, meaning he kicks from close quarters to the opponent, and well, I think his legs are just made of rubber. lol!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting. WC Rarely kicks above the Waist and groin. When it does it usually a kick to abs or stomach or ribs. But not much higher than that.

WC you dont need flexibility,strenght, speed or power.

But developing all three will enhance your wing chun ten fold. A Strong Wing Chun guy can defeat a weak one any day. An The more flexibile you are the more power your low level kicks will have. Also if your classmates are flexible to throw high kicks to the head. You can practice Defense against high kicks. But if everyone is so tight and unflexible that they can barely lift their foot pass their thigh...Then you will lacking in defense with high kicks in my opinion. High Kicks are for demostrations and training. Low kicks are fighting in WC. Strecthing also aids with circulation of chi...it also makes you feel better...I am about do some strecthes now just talking about it makes me wanna strecth!

Chang Chuan or Chang Quan means "Long Fist"!


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 11, 2009)

Godspeed said:


> Ok theres a set in wing chun for blue sash syllabus where you have to perform a double roundhouse kick one to the legs and one to the upper body, now i don't like it when some people say that wing chun doesnt need much flexibility because the kicks are low usually but this kick requires the upmost flexibility, i can do a single roundhouse kick to the shoulder easily (well not at the moment because my knees playing up) any ideas on how i should train for this kick?


 

Unless this is a unique variation, it does not sound anything like any of the three forms typically found in wing chun.

Is it a separate drill set, and not one of the primary forms?  Is it a form adopted from elsewhere?

What do you guys call it?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 11, 2009)

I think it is a separate drill from another system...




Flying Crane said:


> Unless this is a unique variation, it does not sound anything like any of the three forms typically found in wing chun.
> 
> Is it a separate drill set, and not one of the primary forms? Is it a form adopted from elsewhere?
> 
> What do you guys call it?


----------



## Si-Je (Feb 11, 2009)

Love this guy's high kicks. 





 
Major rubber legs going on here.  Wonder if they actually train to fight this way too.


----------



## redantstyle (Feb 11, 2009)

somebody got beaned at 00:36


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 11, 2009)

What does beaned mean?




redantstyle said:


> somebody got beaned at 00:36


----------



## yak sao (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd have to agree that this doesn't sound like WT/WC kicking, but that's not what you asked, you wanted advice for flexibility, so here'e my two cents worth.

Most people train for flexibility by doing static stretching, ie. trying to touch their chest to their leg while sitting on the floor, or any type of variation of that. The problem with that type of stretching is it doen't mimic the movement that you are stretching for, namely kicking.

To remedy this you should practice dynamic stretching.

first exercise: swing straight leg to the front as high as you can. Hold your outstretched arms out in front for a target.

second exercise : swing your leg out to the side stretching the inner thigh, again having your outstretched arm held out for a target.

third exercise : looking over your right shoulder swing your right leg to the rear as high as you can, torso will be inclined forward on this stretch. (And then repeat for left side)

IMPORTANT: warm up before doing these stretches. Many people think of streching as warming up, it's not. Run in place, do a stationary bike, jump rope, whatever to get a light sweat going and heart pumping a little, then perform these stretches. I do 3 sets of 10 of each stretch. Also don't try to go too far too fast. You may throw something out you'll want later. So progress slowly.

Then after your workout do the old fashioned static stretching as your cooldown.

Another tip. When kicking, practice slowly to bring more muscle memory into the kick instead of just relying on momentum.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Si-Je (Feb 11, 2009)

I forgot about those stretches.  We used to do those alot in Tang Soo Do.  Your right, those are the stretches that really get your hips and muscles all loosened up for high kicking more than the stationary stuff.

Yoshi, Beaned is a cute way to say "Hit".  I love how he does that front kick right to the face like it's nothing while in arm range of him. wow.


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 11, 2009)

In the TST lineage we do use a short range hook kick , but this is mostly aimed at the legs . There is the odd occasion when we feel the need to slam our shin into somebodies gut or side of the ribcage but this is done only if we have control of an arm in a wrist latch . 

 This serves three  purposes  (A) It drags the attacker down into the kick , which increases the force of the kick . (B) It takes the arm out of the equation so that it can't be used to hit you or grab your leg . (C) It pulls the attacker off balance .

The type of kick you are describing must come from another art because it is the exact polar opposite of everthing I've ever been taught . Learn this kick if you must , to pass the requirements of your school . But then forget it and don't even think about using it in a real fight , it sounds very risky in my opinion and the chances of you being thrown onto your **** are very high .

 Don't forget even untrained people still have reflexes , and one of their natural reflexes is for them to grab at any leg that comes up high enough for them to reach . One of the great strengths of Wing Chun is our ability to attack upper body targets and lower body targets at the exact same time in extremely close range from a stable stance , the ability to have three limbs working together in unison . 

While flashy high kicks do look spectacular they are not part of the Wing Chun system , in my opinion your time would be better served trying to improve the speed and power of your Wing Chun chain kicking , in our school we used low heel kick , followed by hook kick on the same leg and then finish off with the other leg doing a stamp kick . 

This barrage of low kicks can be completed in under a second and is used in conjunction with wrist latching and striking to the head . So in under a second you can completely destroy some ones leg with out having put your balance at risk and can be done in very little space , its not flashy , it probably won't impress your friends , but it is Wing Chun and it works.


----------



## Si-Je (Feb 11, 2009)

You Rock, Mook! 
Totally, totally agree. three limbs at the same time.
p.p.p. pow!


----------



## bully (Feb 12, 2009)

When I was a lad a long time ago......

I practised Northern Kung Fu, the 3 forms we studied were Gung Li, Tam tui and long fist.

The spellings of the first 2 are wrong but maybe the long fist is from Northern Kung Fu??

We definatley done round houses etc, I actually had some flexibiilty then too, but I was only 15.

Whilst I dont think the roundhouse is WC it wont do any harm to learn it as part of your long range game.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2009)

yak sao said:


> I'd have to agree that this doesn't sound like WT/WC kicking, but that's not what you asked, you wanted advice for flexibility, so here'e my two cents worth.
> 
> Most people train for flexibility by doing static stretching, ie. trying to touch their chest to their leg while sitting on the floor, or any type of variation of that. The problem with that type of stretching is it doen't mimic the movement that you are stretching for, namely kicking.
> 
> ...


 
Best advice I've read here in awhile.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 13, 2009)

yea that was great.




Seeker said:


> Best advice I've read here in awhile.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Feb 16, 2009)

There are no roundhouse kicks in wing chun. By definition, they don't adhere to any of the laws in wing chun 

However, his school may have adopted the technique for his brand of wing chun. However, I would be very dubious if the instructor was claiming it to be traditional wing chun

In Kamon we do sparring that involves hooks, uppercutts and overhands that are not part of the wing chun system (ie they aren't the hooks/uppercutts from chum kil/bil gee etc), but Sifu ensures that his students know this

Any technique which isn't wing chun, he will tell us. Or explain where a technique has come from

I hate wing chun schools where they see a 'wild' technique, adopt it and call it traditional wing chun. Certainly wing chun does evolve, but when it goes outside the principles of wing chun (economy of motion, centre line etc), then it should be a separate move


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 17, 2009)

Interesting Kamon. For once we agree on something...lol...Well we agree on alot of things outside of wrestling,

My Sihing an I often practice Round House kicks together. We practice them as a two man drill. One man defends the other attacks. An we do this one after the other. 

Its a pretty good drill.

I saw a school which taught both Hung Gar and WC. They tell you specifically which is WC and Which is HG.





Kamon Guy said:


> There are no roundhouse kicks in wing chun. By definition, they don't adhere to any of the laws in wing chun
> 
> However, his school may have adopted the technique for his brand of wing chun. However, I would be very dubious if the instructor was claiming it to be traditional wing chun
> 
> ...


----------

